# ما الدليل ان الكتاب المقدس كلام الله؟



## باحث في الاديان (26 أغسطس 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم
بعد الانقطاع عن المنتدي لفترة
قررت ان اسال سؤال كيف اتاكد ان الكتاب المقدس هو كلام الله؟
و لا ياتي احد و يقول مثلا تعالميه رائعة و ما الي ذلك
فانا اريد دليل حي و منطقي يعني لو شخص مسيحي تم سؤاله هذا السؤال فماذا سيكون الجواب
رجاء محبة جاوبوني فانا حائر الان بين الاسلام و المسيحية
في مفترق طرق في حياتي
بانتظاركم​


----------



## بايبل333 (26 أغسطس 2011)

*1_لان لن لا تجد أجابة فى جميع العالم من بين شعوبها وثقافة الاديان الاخرى على هذا السؤال "لم خلق الله الآنسان "*
*2_لا يعتمد على الاعجاز العلمى فهذا يدل على ضعف الة هذا الكتاب *
يؤمن المسيحيون بأن الكتاب المقدس هو كلمة الله أوحى بتدوينه لأنبيائه ورسله ورجال أتقياء، فدوّنوه بكل طاعة وأمانة. واستمرت عملية تدوين الكتاب المقدس على مدى 1600 عام تقريباً. وقد اشترك في تدوين الكتاب المقدس، بعهديه القديم والجديد (الانجيل)، أشخاص اصطفاهم الله من بين فئات أو طبقات مختلفة من الناس، منهم النبي والملك والقائد والطبيب والصياد...وذلك في فترات زمنية متباعدة... 

الكتاب المقدس:
هو مصدر الإيمان المسيحي، ففيه نعرف فكر الله نحو البشر، فيخبرنا الكتاب المقدس برسالة محبة الله للعالم أجمع وكذلك نعرف فيه حالة الإنسان العاصية والتي تستحق العقاب الإلهي. وأيضاً قصة الفداء العظيم بواسطة المخلص يسوع المسيح. وقد أكد الله نفسه على صحة الكتاب المقدس بقوله "إِنَّ الْكِتَابَ بِكُلِّ مَا فِيهِ، قَدْ أَوْحَى بِهِ اللهُ؛ وَهُوَ مُفِيدٌ لِلتَّعْلِيمِ وَالتَّوْبِيخِ وَالتَّقْوِيمِ وَتَهْذِيبِ الإِنْسَانِ فِي الْبِرِّ."

ولأن الكتاب المقدس هو كلام الله، فإن القول بأنه تعرض للتغيير والتحريف، ليس أكثر من ادعاء كاذب باطل. فمن يقدر أن يحرف كلام الله أو يبدله؟ وهل يُعقَل أن يترك الله كلّي القدرة كلمته، عرضة للتحريف من دون أن يتدخل لحفظها؟ بالطبع لا. ثم أن هناك أدلّة وبراهين كثيرة تثبت صحة الكتاب وتنفي شبهة التحريف منها:-

أولاً: أين الكتاب المقدس الصحيح؟
لم يُظهِر الذين ادعوا تحريف الكتاب المقدس أي نسخة أخرى تخالف ما معنا من نسخ الكتاب المقدس. فأين دليل التحريف؟ ومن الناحية الأخرى لدينا نسخ كاملة من الكتاب المقدس ترجع إلى العصور الأولى وهي محفوظة في المتاحف الشهيرة في البلدان المختلفة ويمكن الرجوع إليها ومقارنتها بالكتاب المقدس فندرك تطابقها. ويقول "جوش ماكدويل" أحد الباحثين في صحة الإيمان المسيحي أن آلاف المخطوطات القديمة الموجودة من العهد الجديد (الانجيل) تؤكد لنا أن العهد الجديد قد تم نقله بأمانة كاملة وأن اعتمادنا عليه أقوى من اعتمادنا على أية مخطوطة قديمة أخرى. هذا بالإضافة إلى توافق ما جاء في الكتاب مع علم الآثار والاكتشافات الحديثة فيذكر لنا عالم الآثار "رولي" أن موافقة علماء الآثار على صحة الكتاب المقدس لا ترجع إلى زيادة إيمان العلماء المعاصرين بل إلى كثرة الأدلة بين أيديهم



ثانياً: ماذا عن نبوءات الكتاب المقدس؟ 
هناك مئات النبوات في العهد القديم وقد تحققت بالتفصيل. مثلاً تنبأ ميخا النبي في القرن الثامن قبل ميلاد المسيح عن مكان ميلاده بالتحديد فقال "أَمَّا أَنْتِ يَا بَيْتَ لَحْمِ أَفْرَاتَةَ، مَعَ أَنَّكِ قَرْيَةٌ صَغِيرَةٌ بَيْنَ أُلُوفِ قُرَى يَهُوذَا، إِلاَّ أَنَّ مِنْكِ يَخْرُجُ لِي مَنْ يُصْبِحُ مَلِكاً فِي إِسْرَائِيلَ وَأَصْلُهُ مُنْذُ الْقَدِيمِ، مُنْذُ الأَزَلِ".

ثالثاً: من حرف الكتاب المقدس اليهود أم المسيحيين؟
من الذي قام بالتحريف؟ هل هم اليهود أم المسيحيون؟ فاليهود لن يستفيدوا شيئاً من تحريف الكتاب بل أن الكتاب بصورته الحالية يدين اليهود على قتلهم للمسيح، فلو كانوا قد قاموا بالتحريف لوجب عليهم إزالة كل ما يدينهم من غش وحقد. أما المسيحيون فلديهم تحذير صريح لكل من يزيد أو ينقص من تعاليم الكتاب فنقرأ "إِنْ زَادَ أَحَدٌ شَيْئاً عَلَى مَا كُتِبَ فِيهِ، يَزِيدُهُ اللهُ مِنَ الْبَلاَيَا الَّتِي وَرَدَ ذِكْرُهَا، وَإِنْ أَسْقَطَ أَحَدٌ شَيْئاً مِنْ أَقْوَالِ كِتَابِ النُّبُوءَةِ هَذَا، يُسْقِطُ اللهُ نَصِيبَهُ مِنْ شَجَرَةِ الْحَيَاةِ، وَمِنَ الْمَدِينَةِ الْمُقَدَّسَةِ".

رابعاً: مسيحيون يشهدون للكتاب المقدس:
إن شهادة المؤمنين بالمسيح عبر العصور تؤكد على صحة الكتاب المقدس. فقد قبل المسيحيون في القرون الأولى الموت والاضطهاد والتعذيب عوضاً عن إنكار المسيح والمسيحية. واليوم، هناك الملايين من المسيحيين في كل العالم يؤمنون بصحة الكتاب المقدس وبالرغم من اختلاف الطوائف في تفسير الكتاب، إلا أن الجميع اتفقوا على أن المسيح هو الله الذي ظهر في الجسد.

خامساً: مؤرخون يشهدون للكتاب المقدس:
شهادة بعض المصادر الأخرى غير المسيحية، فمثلاً كتب المؤرخ الشهير يوسيفوس في القرن الأول الميلادي عن شخص المسيح وعن أعماله ومعجزاته وموته وقيامته وكذلك عن استمرار اتباعه المسيحيين.

والآن، بعد كل هذه الأدلة والبراهين، هل لديك صديقي أي شك في صحة الكتاب المقدس؟ وهل قرأته؟ إن لم تكن لديك نسخة منه، فاكتب لنا بعنوانك ونحن على استعداد لنرسل لك نسخة مجانية مع خالص محبتنا وصلاتنا بان يقنع الله قلبك وعقلك.


----------



## apostle.paul (26 أغسطس 2011)

*فحص فكره جيدا ومقارنته بالحقائق 
*


----------



## بايبل333 (26 أغسطس 2011)

*عليك تاتى بخطا ذكر فى الكتاب المقدس .*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 أغسطس 2011)

*الكتاب المقدس هو كتاب الله

لأنه

الكتاب الوحيد الذى ذكر الحقائق التاريخية منذ بداءة الخليقة بالتفصيل .

الكتاب الوحيد الذى تعاليمة ووصاياة تتفق تماما مع فكر الله القدوس .

الكتاب الوحيد الذى يقدم لنا الله المحب للبشر .

الكتاب الوحيد الذى أوضح خطة الله من أجل فداء البشر.

الكتاب الوحيد الذى غير مجرى حياة الملايين حول العالم .

الكتاب الوحيد الذى لم يفقد اى جزء من قيمته بالرغم من ترجمتة إلى كل لغات العالم تقريبا(ماتعدى 7000 عام )

الكتاب الوحيد الذى ظهره بقوة لامثيل لها أمام مكائد الماكريين والمشككين .

الكتاب الوحيد الذى كلما تقرأه تشعر أنك تقرأه لأول مره .

..........*​


----------



## سرجيوُس (26 أغسطس 2011)

الدليل العقلانى هو ان الله لا يمكن ان يسمح بضياع كلامة وتحريفه
ولا اصبح ضعيف وشخصية ضعيفة


----------



## Desert Rose (27 أغسطس 2011)

*لان الكتاب المقدس هو الكتاب الوحيد من بين الكتب التى تدعى سماوية الذى يقدم العلاج الصحيح والجذى لاهم مشاكل الانسان وهى الخطية 
وهو ايضا الكتاب الوحيد الذى يقدم للانسان الخلاص من الد اعدائه وهو الموت 
فى الكتاب المقدس تم اعلان هزيمة الخطية والموت فى يسوع المسيح 
علشان كده هو الكتاب الوحيد اللى ممكن ان نثق فيه 
*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (27 أغسطس 2011)

الكتاب المقدس ليس فقط كلام الله بل هو وحي - الكلام يدون لكن الوحي يعطى لافقر البشر وأكثرهم بساطة وهم الذين يقومون بتدوينه، اي ما معناه الله منح الانسان القدرة على مشاركته في إعلاناته للبشر كي يعطي لنا رسالة بأن الوحي موجهة الينا منه، وليست رسالة تأتي من ملاك او غيره حيث لا يستطيع ان يشعر بما يريده البشر ويجعل منه كتاب الغاز فقط لا يفقهه الناس ولا يتعض منه البسطاء بل تعدى ذلك ليخاطب الجميع بكل الوانهم وأجناسهم ولغاتهم هذا السر في الكتاب المقدس.

تحياتي أخي


----------



## fouad78 (27 أغسطس 2011)

باحث في الاديان قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


سلام ونعمة
هناك أدلة كثيرة تاريخية منها أو دراسات نقدية للنصوص نفسها
كما أنك لا تستطيع أن تأتي بأدلة عقلية ومنطقية تجعلني أنكر المسيحية​ 
وأضيف لها أن الذين نقلوا لنا الشهادة لم يكن لهم أي ربح في العالم
تركوا بيتهم وأناسهم من أجل أن ينقلوا البشارة ودفعوا حياتهم ثمناً لهذا
فلماذا لا أصدقهم​ 
طبعاً أنت لا تريد أن أتحدث عن تعاليمه ولكنها تلعب دور مهم جداً في أن أحب هذا الإيمان​ 
كما أننا في المسيحية نؤمن أن الله أيضاً يعمل ويعرفنا عن نفسه
فإذا كنت تبحث حقاً عن الله
أنا أدعوك (بعد أن تنتهي من البحث العقلي) أن تكون أقرب من الله أيضاً بالروح والإيمان لكي تعرفه حقاً​​​​​​​​​​​​​


----------



## My Rock (27 أغسطس 2011)

*نعم   الكتاب المقدس هو كلمة الله نعم  الكتاب المقدس هو كلمة الله  ردٌّ على  كتاب أحمد ديدات"هل الكتاب المقدس كلام الله؟"  جون جلكرايست*

*هل الكتاب المقدس حقا كلمة الله؟*


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (27 أغسطس 2011)

باحث في الاديان قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم
> بعد الانقطاع عن المنتدي لفترة
> قررت ان اسال سؤال كيف اتاكد ان الكتاب المقدس هو كلام الله؟
> ...



وانا لى سوائل ايضا ماهو الدليل على تحريف الكتاب المقدس هات لى دليل منطقى وعقلى ؟؟؟؟؟

وهل كان التحريف قبل او بعد الاسلام وهل كل القدسين اللى كتبوه اتفقوا على تحريفه رغم انهم لم يكونوا فى مكان واحد ولم تجمعهم لغه واحده ام كان بينهم موبيلات ؟؟؟؟؟؟
بص يااابنى ربنا عادل وليس ظالم او منتقم علشان يضلنا فقط ترك لنا الاختيار كى يكون هناك ثواب وعقاب واعطى لنا عقل محدود امام قدره الله الغير محدوده  كى نميز به بين طريق الخير والشر فتسطيع انت ان تقرر ان كان ما يكتب  من عند الله ام من ابليس ؟؟
نصحيتى اليك ان تكلم ربنا وقوله يارب هل الكتاب المقدس من عندك ام لا وانا متاكد لو انت صادق فى طلبك هيقولك الحقيقه اللى انت بدات تدور عليها 
الرب يلمس قلبك وينور طريقك 
امين


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (27 أغسطس 2011)

*السيد المسيح له المجد يقول : " السماء و الأرض تزولان ولكن كلامي لا يزول " *
________________________________________________________________________
جميع البشر يعلمون بأن كلام الله إما هو الإنجيل المقدس أو القرآن ... لا يوجد كتاب ثالث يدعي بأنه كلام الله.
ولكن السؤال لماذا القرآن نزل على البشر و يدعي الإسلام بأنه كلام الله طالما يوجد الإنجيل المقدس قبله و الذي هو أيضا يدعي المسيحيون بأنه كلام الله ؟
الجواب : اعتمد القرآن في إثبات أنه كلام الله على ادعاء تحريف الإنجيل المقدس .. و أنه يوجد إنجيل نزل على عيسى عليه السلام ( كما يدعون ) .. وهم يؤمنون بهذا الإنجيل ..
ولكن إن كان بالفعل يوجد إنجيل نزل على السيد المسيح .. و لكن هذا الإنجيل لا أحد يعلم مكانه أبدا حتى الآن ... إذا" فهو زائل .. إذا " ففي هذه الحالة كلام السيد المسيح قد زال ... ولكن انظر إلى قول المسيح الأعلى .. فهو يناقض ذلك .. وهل السيد المسيح يكذب ؟ حاشا على الله المتجسد ..
إذا" لا يوجد إنجيل نزل على عيسى ( كما يدعون ) ..
بالنسبة للشيء الثاني و الذي هو تحريف الإنجيل ...
إن كان الإنجيل قد حرف .. فهذا يعني أنه يوجد إنجيل أصلي  و هذا يعني بالضرورة أن الإنجيل الأصلي قد حرف أي قد زال .. أي أن الإنجيل الأصلي قد زال ... ولكن الإنجيل ليس هو إلا كلام السيد المسيح ... إذا" بذلك يقتضي إلى أن كلام المسيح قد زال ... وهذا أيضا يتناقض مع قول المسيح الأعلى ... إذا فالإنجيل ليس محرف ...
و النتيجة باختصار :
كلام الله ليس هو إلا الإنجيل المقدس . و كل كتاب آخر يدعي بأنه كلام الله فهو ليس إلا كتاب شيطاني قد اختبر الله إيمان البشر و للأسف فإن كثيرين قد ضلوا و قد خيبوا ظن الله وقد رسموا طريقهم نحو الجحيم حيث البكاء و صرير الأسنان !!​


----------



## باحث في الاديان (27 أغسطس 2011)

يا اخوان بالنسبة لمن تكلم عن التحريف؟
هل انا قلت انه محرف؟هل قلت اثبتوا لي انه غير محرف؟
انا اسال كاني لست مسلما ما هو الدليل انه كلام الله كي اطئمن نفسيا
ساقرأ الروابط التي وضعها لي روك و ارد عليكم ان شاء الله


----------



## My Rock (27 أغسطس 2011)

باحث في الاديان قال:


> ساقرأ الروابط التي وضعها لي روك و ارد عليكم ان شاء الله



راجع الروابط وتعال بعدها واطرح ما عندك لنجيب على تساؤلاتك.
سلام المسيح


----------



## Critic (27 أغسطس 2011)

لانه الوحيد الذى يضمن لك الخلاص و السلام الداخلى و العلاقة الحقيقية المشبعة مع الله
لكى تعرف انه كلام الله اقرأه و سيلمس الله قلبك


----------



## روحي لديني (28 أغسطس 2011)

Critic قال:


> لانه الوحيد الذى يضمن لك الخلاص و السلام الداخلى و العلاقة الحقيقية المشبعة مع الله
> لكى تعرف انه كلام الله اقرأه و سيلمس الله قلبك



الم تقرأ الموضوع جيدا قال لا اريد هذا النوع من الاجوبة 
يريد دليل حيئ ليس كمثل ما تقول 
انصحك ان تتمعن جيدا  في الموضوع قبل الرد 
لكي لا تقع في مثل هذه الاخطاء البسيطة 

دام المسلم في حفظ الله 
​


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 أغسطس 2011)

روحي لديني ، ليس من حقك الدخول في موضوع عضو ما ، ان كان لديك استفسار قدمه في موضوع منفصل لكي لا تفصل عضويتك ، ودعك من قلة الأدب ، فلن تفيدك ، فهو لم يقع في اي خطأ ، فرجاء اجعل رأيك لنفسك لكي لا يكلفك عضويتك ..


----------



## فادي الكلداني (28 أغسطس 2011)

روحي لديني قال:


> الم تقرأ الموضوع جيدا قال لا اريد هذا النوع من الاجوبة
> يريد دليل حيئ ليس كمثل ما تقول
> انصحك ان تتمعن جيدا في الموضوع قبل الرد
> لكي لا تقع في مثل هذه الاخطاء البسيطة ​
> دام المسلم في حفظ الله ​


 

للمعلومة هو ليس مسلم أن كنت تريد ان تقول لكاتب الموضوع ان يحفظه الله هو على مفترق طرق كما اشار في مداخلته فالمسلم الوحيد الظاهر في هذا الموضوع هو جنابكم، فأرجو من الله ان ينور العقل ويعطي الحكمة وليس الحفظ فقط ان كنت تتحدث عن نفسك!


----------



## فادي الكلداني (28 أغسطس 2011)

باحث في الاديان قال:


> يا اخوان بالنسبة لمن تكلم عن التحريف؟
> هل انا قلت انه محرف؟هل قلت اثبتوا لي انه غير محرف؟
> انا اسال كاني لست مسلما ما هو الدليل انه كلام الله كي اطئمن نفسيا
> ساقرأ الروابط التي وضعها لي روك و ارد عليكم ان شاء الله


 

اتمنى قراءة ممعنة ومفهومة واطلب من الرب يمنح الحكمة والمقدرة على فهم كلمته الحية.


----------



## Critic (28 أغسطس 2011)

> الم تقرأ الموضوع جيدا قال لا اريد هذا النوع من الاجوبة
> يريد دليل حيئ ليس كمثل ما تقول
> انصحك ان تتمعن جيدا في الموضوع قبل الرد
> لكي لا تقع في مثل هذه الاخطاء البسيطة


ردك هش غير انك تسطو على مواضيع الغير
الاخ طلب دليل حى و هذا هو دليلى الحى
الكتاب المقدس يضمن علاقة حقيقية مع الله 
علاقة قائمة على الحب الابدى و الاشباع الروحى وليس التقية و ذل الاستعباد
و لن يتحقق هذا بغير الكتاب المقدس كلام الله الحق ...و لو كره الكارهون


----------



## شميران (28 أغسطس 2011)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *الكتاب المقدس هو كتاب الله*​
> 
> *لأنه*​
> 
> ...


 فعلا كلامك صح 100%


----------



## باحث في الاديان (28 أغسطس 2011)

للعلم اولا انا لا زلت مسلم حتي الان
ثانيا انا قرات الروابط واحد فيهم كان يرد علي شبهات واحد اسمه احمد ديدات و هذا ما لم اكن اريده الرد علي الشبهات
و الثاني تناول نقطتين و هي ادلة داخلية و خارجية الادلة الداخلية و هي النبوءات او ما قيل في العهد القديم و حدث في العهد الجديد و هذا ليس ما اريده و الادلة الخارجية و هي ما يحدث لمن يقراه بان تتغير سلوكياته و ما الي ذلك فهي ناتجة عن التعاليم الجميلة التي فيه و هذا ما تحدثت عنه في بداية موضوعي و ان كثير من الكتب تحتوي علي تعاليم جميلة ايضا
فرجاء اخواني و ان لم يكن فيه تعب عليكم ان تاتوا لي بادله اخري علي انه كلام الله غير هذه الادلة
و شكرا


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 أغسطس 2011)

*


باحث في الاديان قال:



للعلم اولا انا لا زلت مسلم حتي الان
ثانيا انا قرات الروابط واحد فيهم كان يرد علي شبهات واحد اسمه احمد ديدات و هذا ما لم اكن اريده الرد علي الشبهات
و الثاني تناول نقطتين و هي ادلة داخلية و خارجية الادلة الداخلية و هي النبوءات او ما قيل في العهد القديم و حدث في العهد الجديد و هذا ليس ما اريده و الادلة الخارجية و هي ما يحدث لمن يقراه بان تتغير سلوكياته و ما الي ذلك فهي ناتجة عن التعاليم الجميلة التي فيه و هذا ما تحدثت عنه في بداية موضوعي و ان كثير من الكتب تحتوي علي تعاليم جميلة ايضا
فرجاء اخواني و ان لم يكن فيه تعب عليكم ان تاتوا لي بادله اخري علي انه كلام الله غير هذه الادلة
و شكرا

أنقر للتوسيع...


أرجوا توضيح نوع الدليل الذى تريده.*​


----------



## fouad78 (28 أغسطس 2011)

انت رفضت على فكرة أغلب الأدلة مع هيك تفضل​

يسوع خارج العهد الجديد
الرد على شبهة: إبطال وقوع صلب المسيح بالدليل التاريخي
ولادة المسيح المذكورة في الأناجيل و تناسقها و توافقها مع التاريخ و المؤرخين
سلامة العهد الجديد تاريخياً
 
ولا تقول لي أنها خارج الموضوع فهي أدلة تاريخية دامغة
وعلى فكرة أنت رفضت الأدلة الداخلية مع أنها أدلة في غاية الأهمية لأي باحث أو دارس
فكيف تحكم على كتاب دون الكتاب؟!!​​​​​​​


----------



## عاشقة البحر (28 أغسطس 2011)

الرب راعي فلا يعوزني شي


----------



## My Rock (28 أغسطس 2011)

احترنا معك يا اخ باحث في الاديان. ما الذي تريده بالظبط؟ وضح عن اي دليل تبحث؟


----------



## روحي لديني (28 أغسطس 2011)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> للمعلومة هو ليس مسلم أن كنت تريد ان تقول لكاتب الموضوع ان يحفظه الله هو على مفترق طرق كما اشار في مداخلته فالمسلم الوحيد الظاهر في هذا الموضوع هو جنابكم، فأرجو من الله ان ينور العقل ويعطي الحكمة وليس الحفظ فقط ان كنت تتحدث عن نفسك!



الشطارة الزائدة ليس لها داعي 
من قال اني اشرت بكلامي الى صاحب الموضوع 
لا تتهور بقول اي كلام مجداا ​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (28 أغسطس 2011)

باحث في الاديان قال:


> للعلم اولا انا لا زلت مسلم حتي الان
> ثانيا انا قرات الروابط واحد فيهم كان يرد علي شبهات واحد اسمه احمد ديدات و هذا ما لم اكن اريده الرد علي الشبهات
> و الثاني تناول نقطتين و هي ادلة داخلية و خارجية الادلة الداخلية و هي النبوءات او ما قيل في العهد القديم و حدث في العهد الجديد و هذا ليس ما اريده و الادلة الخارجية و هي ما يحدث لمن يقراه بان تتغير سلوكياته و ما الي ذلك فهي ناتجة عن التعاليم الجميلة التي فيه و هذا ما تحدثت عنه في بداية موضوعي و ان كثير من الكتب تحتوي علي تعاليم جميلة ايضا
> فرجاء اخواني و ان لم يكن فيه تعب عليكم ان تاتوا لي بادله اخري علي انه كلام الله غير هذه الادلة
> و شكرا


 
حسناً عزيزي لازلت مسلماً لن أناقشك حول هذا الموضوع وأين تقف الان من مفترق طرقك فأنت تسأل ونحن نجيب!

الكتاب المقدس ليس فقط عبارة عن أدلة تريدها، الكتاب المقدس كتاب يغذي الروح ويعطي الامل لحياة أبدية، سوف تسأل كيف هذا؟ سأقول لك الشهادات الكتابية والاختبارات الموجودة في الكتاب المقدس تعبر عن نفسها وعن كاتبيها، فعلى مر العصور تعرض الكتاب المقدس للكثير من الانتقادات والشبهات التي حاولت وتحاول نسفه، لكن بالتأكيد كل هذه المحاولات باءت بالفشل والدليل الاساسي هو قول الرب يسوع في الكتاب المقدس (السماء والارض تزولان وكلامي لا يزول ولا حرف من الناموس) اي ما يشير اليه الرب هو ليس الحرف بذاته فنحن لا نعبد الحرف بل التعليم الاخلاقي الذي لا يزول ابداً والناموس الاخلاقي الذي هو حياة. فأذا اردت ان تعرف مدى كون ان الكتاب المقدس كلام من الله عليك معرفة هل فيه شيء يتناقض مع طبيعتك البشرية وهل فيه اي تعليم يؤدي الى هلاك الروح والنفس ام ما يحتويه هو تعاليم تسمو وتعلو بك وتجعل منك بصدق شخص يتبع الله.

تحياتي


----------



## فادي الكلداني (28 أغسطس 2011)

روحي لديني قال:


> الشطارة الزائدة ليس لها داعي
> من قال اني اشرت بكلامي الى صاحب الموضوع
> 
> لا تتهور بقول اي كلام مجداا ​


 
اياً كان من قصدت، تمنى الحكمة له وتنوير الذهن وليس الحفظ فقط، فحفظ الله لنفوس خاطئة ليس كفاية، بل ادع ُاولا لتنوير العقل كي تعرف ان تطلب الحفظ من الله فبعقلك ستنور الاخرين وستكون بحق شخص يعرف الله جيداً.


----------



## باحث في الاديان (28 أغسطس 2011)

الكتاب المقدس كغيره يحتوي علي تعاليم جيدة و روحية و ما الي ذلك فما الذي يميزه عن باقي الكتب حتي يكون كلام الله هذا سؤالي فممكن اي احد يكتب كتاب روحاني و لا يكون كلام الله
لكن الدلائل التي وجدتها في الروابط هي عوامل لا تفيد انه كلام الله
فمثلا ان ناس اصبحت جيدة  عليه او تركت الذنوب و ما الي ذلك
فهل الدليل انه كلام الله تعاليمه فقط ام شيء اخر ايضا؟
اي هل هناك دليل اخر انه كلام الله سوي تعالميه الجميلة و الارشادات التي به؟


----------



## فادي الكلداني (28 أغسطس 2011)

باحث في الاديان قال:


> الكتاب المقدس كغيره يحتوي علي تعاليم جيدة و روحية و ما الي ذلك فما الذي يميزه عن باقي الكتب حتي يكون كلام الله هذا سؤالي فممكن اي احد يكتب كتاب روحاني و لا يكون كلام الله
> لكن الدلائل التي وجدتها في الروابط هي عوامل لا تفيد انه كلام الله
> فمثلا ان ناس اصبحت جيدة عليه او تركت الذنوب و ما الي ذلك
> فهل الدليل انه كلام الله تعاليمه فقط ام شيء اخر ايضا؟
> اي هل هناك دليل اخر انه كلام الله سوي تعالميه الجميلة و الارشادات التي به؟


 

اسألك سؤال: اذا كنت في جامعة، وأعطاك احد الاساتذة كتاباً وقال لك اذا اكملت قراءة هذا الكتاب واجتزت الامتحان فأنك ستكون عالم ذرة، فهل ستنسب نجاحك لنفسك ام للكتاب وللاستاذ الذي جعلك ناجحاً؟ 

وبعد ان تصبح عالم ذرة وتأتي للحياة العملية، فاذا وجدت تناقضات فيما قرأت والكثير من الاختلافات فهل تعترف بأنك استقيت الكتاب الصحيح من الاستاذ الصحيح ام انك كنت على خطأ؟


----------



## باحث في الاديان (28 أغسطس 2011)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> اسألك سؤال: اذا كنت في جامعة، وأعطاك احد الاساتذة كتاباً وقال لك اذا اكملت قراءة هذا الكتاب واجتزت الامتحان فأنك ستكون عالم ذرة، فهل ستنسب نجاحك لنفسك ام للكتاب وللاستاذ الذي جعلك ناجحاً؟
> 
> وبعد ان تصبح عالم ذرة وتأتي للحياة العملية، فاذا وجدت تناقضات فيما قرأت والكثير من الاختلافات فهل تعترف بأنك استقيت الكتاب الصحيح من الاستاذ الصحيح ام انك كنت على خطأ؟


بالنسبة للسؤال الاول فاسنب الفضل للكتاب طبعا و ايضا هناك جزء علي انا كقاريء للكتاب و مطبق لما فيه
السؤال الثاني كنت علي خطأ و لكن هذا لا يعني ان كل الكتاب خاطيء فبه الصحيح و به الخاطيء
متابع معاك


----------



## فادي الكلداني (28 أغسطس 2011)

باحث في الاديان قال:


> بالنسبة للسؤال الاول فاسنب الفضل للكتاب طبعا و ايضا هناك جزء علي انا كقاريء للكتاب و مطبق لما فيه
> السؤال الثاني كنت علي خطأ و لكن هذا لا يعني ان كل الكتاب خاطيء فبه الصحيح و به الخاطيء
> متابع معاك


 

صحيح - لكنك لن تستدل على الكتاب الذي جعلك تنجح ما لم تشير الى من اعطاك اياه - بالاضافة لجهدك الشخصي. فالمثال ينطبق على الكتاب المقدس الذي بجهدك وبتوجيه الله سيجعلك ناجحاً في تطبيقه على حياتك العملية والروحية. ونجاحك هنا سيكون ثمرته الكلام الذي أوحي اليك. فالاستاذ هو الله والكتاب وهو الكلمة والذين شاركوا في كتابته وطبعه ونقله لنا.

اذا وجدت تناقض وأخطاء، فأنك بذلك لن تلوم نفسك، فأنك اتبعت كتاب واستاذ أعطى لك كتاب خاطيء بمتناقضات متعددة. وهو مثال بالنسبة للكتب الاخرى التي تجد فيها التناقضات وستؤول الى اخذك والابتعاد بك عن النجاح على المستويين الروحي والحياتي (العملي).


----------



## The Antiochian (28 أغسطس 2011)

*أخي الحبيب ، أريد رأيك بالأدلة التاريخية المطروحة .*
*وسؤالي لك : ما رأيك بالنبوءات وتحققها ؟؟*


----------



## باحث في الاديان (28 أغسطس 2011)

اخي العزيز فادي ليس دليل الذي اريده ايضا


The Antiochian قال:


> *أخي الحبيب ، أريد رأيك بالأدلة التاريخية المطروحة .*
> *وسؤالي لك : ما رأيك بالنبوءات وتحققها ؟؟*


النبوءات و تحققها ليست دليل فعلي ما اعرف ان هناك منجمين كثر جدا يتبئون باشياء و تحدث+ان في نبوءات كتير جدا و كتير منها تحقق في الاسلام فهل هذا يدل علي انه دين صحيح من وجهة نظرك اكيد لا و هي نفس الفكرة بالنسبة للكتاب المقدس


----------



## Critic (28 أغسطس 2011)

> ان في نبوءات كتير جدا و كتير منها تحقق في الاسلام


لا توجد
و القسم الاسلامى امامنا
جميع الادعائات بأى نبوات فى الاسلام هى ادعائات هشة جدا تنهار امام النقد


----------



## فادي الكلداني (28 أغسطس 2011)

> اخي العزيز فادي ليس دليل الذي اريده ايضا


 
تحقيق النبؤات وأكتمال خطة الله وفدائه للبشر وأعطائه الخلاص هو ما يدل على كون الكتاب المقدس كلاماً ووحياً إلهياً. ما هو الكتاب الاخر الذي تجد فيه أن الرب أعطى الخلاص الابدي للانسان  *دون* *مقابل* برأيك؟


----------



## Critic (28 أغسطس 2011)

مهما طلبت من ادلة نظرية لن يفيد
ان لم تطلب من الاله الحقيقى بأيمان ان يلمس قلبك و يعرفك طريقه فلا فائدة


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (29 أغسطس 2011)

اخى باحث انت تجادل وتعرف كويس ان المجادله من الشيطان صح لانك تدور حول حلقه مفرغه وتحاول ان تطلب الدليل بشكل نظرى لافائده منه  وتفكر وكانك عايز نعمل تجربه معمليه ونثبت لك ان الكتاب المقدس هو كلام الله 

وده مينفعش وانت عارف كويس بما انك مسلم ان الدين ليس بالعقل لانه لو كان بالعقل لكان مسح اسفل الخف اولى من اعلاه صح 
وصدقنى لو قاعدنا مائه سنه نقولك انه كلام ربنا برضه بش هتصدق لان الفكر الاسلامى دائما بيكون هو المسيطر 
بص اطلب من ربنا ان يعرفك الحق بدون تعصب او تنمر اخلص للربنا وانت تطلب وانا واثق ان الرب هيرشدك بدون تدخل عقلك لان عقلك ده محدود امام قدره ربنا الغير محدوده وانا هصلى لك اليوم ان ينور الرب قلبك وعقلك ويلمس قلبك      امين


----------



## باحث في الاديان (29 أغسطس 2011)

و الله لست اجادل و بالنسبة لكريتيك فيوجد الكثير جدا من الاشياء التي قالها رسول الاسلام و تحققت و لكن هذا ليس موضوعي و لا موضع نقاشي فكما قلت فهذا ليس دليلا علي الصحة 
فهل افهم من كل ما سبق ان الدليل الوحيد علي صحة الكتاب المقدس هي سمو تعاليمه و جمالها و انها توصل الي الله و تعاليمه المبنية علي الحب و ما الي ذلك ام يوجد اي شيء اخر؟


----------



## apostle.paul (29 أغسطس 2011)

*اهم اثبات هو المحتوى النبوى للكتاب 
لا يوجد كتاب على ظهر الارض يحوى نبوات ورؤى تمت على ارض الواقع ونُطق بها قبلها بازمنة غير الكتاب المقدس 
*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (29 أغسطس 2011)

باحث في الاديان قال:


> و الله لست اجادل و بالنسبة لكريتيك فيوجد الكثير جدا من الاشياء التي قالها رسول الاسلام و تحققت و لكن هذا ليس موضوعي و لا موضع نقاشي فكما قلت فهذا ليس دليلا علي الصحة
> فهل افهم من كل ما سبق ان الدليل الوحيد علي صحة الكتاب المقدس هي سمو تعاليمه و جمالها و انها توصل الي الله و تعاليمه المبنية علي الحب و ما الي ذلك ام يوجد اي شيء اخر؟


 

ما الذي تحقق بالرسول؟ اي ما السمو الذي وصل به الانسان كي يحقق شيء؟ وارجو منك ان لا تخلط بين ما يقوله المنجمين وفتاحي الفال وبين الوحي الموجود في الكتاب المقدس، ما يتنبأ به المنجمون وغيرهم يعبر عن أمور وقتية قد تحدث وقد لا تحدث! اما ما يأتي من الوحي الالهي فهو أستمرارية لتحقيق خطة إلهية سبيلها وهدفها خلاص البشرية والارتقاء بها لتصل الى خالقها وربها وإلهها. وهذا الفرق عزيزي.


----------



## fouad78 (29 أغسطس 2011)

أنا حطيتلك أدلة تاريخية وهي خارجية فلماذا رفضتها
وهذه هي مداخلتي
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2957346&postcount=24​


----------



## منتهى ابشارة (29 أغسطس 2011)

*نعم الكتاب المقدس هو كلام الله لان عند قراته لاتستطيع فهمه ان لم تكن مملوء بقوة الروح القدس لان من خلاله يتحدث الله معنا*
*وبما انا الله روح فاننا نستطيع فهمه من خلال الروح القدس الموجود*
*فينا*
*روح يخاطب روح*
*وانا اقول هذا لانني فعلا اختبرته كنت اقرا هذا الكتاب المقدس الموحى به منذ سنين ولكن لم استطيع اتفهمه الا بعدما امتلات من الروح القدس*
*وهذا حدث كلما كنت اقرا ه اطلب من الله ان يملئني*
*ويحرك قوة الروح القدس التي اخذتها يوم العماذ وايضا اطلب من الله ان يفتح ذهني لافهم هذا الكتاب المقدس وكلما اقرئه اشعر وكانني اتكلم فعلا مع الله  *


----------



## باحث في الاديان (29 أغسطس 2011)

انا لا اقول سمو و ما الي ذلك اقول اشياء قالها و تحققت


fouad78 قال:


> أنا حطيتلك أدلة تاريخية وهي خارجية فلماذا رفضتها
> وهذه هي مداخلتي
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2957346&postcount=24​


اسف لم ارها جاري مراجعة ما بها و ان شاء الله ارد عليك


----------



## Critic (29 أغسطس 2011)

> بالنسبة لكريتيك فيوجد الكثير جدا من الاشياء التي قالها رسول الاسلام و تحققت و لكن هذا ليس موضوعي


لا لا يوجد
الاخوة عرضوا الوان و اشكال ادلة منها ما ذكرته و منها النبوات الصريحة التى تحققت بعد الاف و مئات السنين
لم تحدد ما هو نوع الدليل الذى تريده ؟
ما اسهل ان نعطيك ادلة و ترد : لا يكفى !
فما هو الدليل الذى يكفى بالنسبة لك ؟


----------



## بايبل333 (29 أغسطس 2011)

*كمن يروم ستر الشمس عن الناس بكفِّه .*


----------



## fouad78 (31 أغسطس 2011)

باحث في الاديان قال:


> اسف لم ارها جاري مراجعة ما بها و ان شاء الله ارد عليك


أخي أنا مازلت أنتظر ردك​


----------



## MAJI (31 أغسطس 2011)

باحث في الاديان قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
> السلام عليكم
> بعد الانقطاع عن المنتدي لفترة
> قررت ان اسال سؤال كيف اتاكد ان الكتاب المقدس هو كلام الله؟
> ...


 
و لا ياتي احد و يقول مثلا تعالميه رائعة و ما الي ذلك
لماذا ؟
لو كنت حقا جاد في بحثك في الاديان فان اول ماتبحث في الدين هو تعاليمه فان كانت صالحة فهي من الصالح الذي هو الاله الحقيقي 
اما اذا كانت تحوي البغض والعدوانية للاخر فهي ليست من الاله الحقيقي
فانا اريد دليل حي و منطقي يعني لو شخص مسيحي تم سؤاله هذا السؤال فماذا سيكون الجواب
وانا كشخص مسيحي اجيبك ابحث في كتابي المقدس ففيه الدليل الحي والمنطقي
رجاء محبة جاوبوني فانا حائر الان بين الاسلام و المسيحية
في مفترق طرق في حياتي
من خلال كلامك لم اكتشف انك حائر
لان الحائر يكون قد اكتشف امور في دينه لاتدل على الوهيته 
لكنك اعلنت بكل ثقة انك مسلم فالبحث في الاديان مرحلة تسبقها ترك الدين الاولي 
ومع هذا اصلي من اجل ان تستدل الى كلام الاله الحقيقي​


----------



## باحث في الاديان (31 أغسطس 2011)

يا اخوان انا مسلم ولدت مسلما و لكن ليس الامر بيدي فانا لا اعلم ان كان الاسلام هو الحق لذا ابحث في جميع الاديان و اولها المسيحية لاني اعتقد ان الدين الحقيقي هو اما المسيحية او الاسلام
عموما فانا لم اجد ضالتي علي هذا السؤال هنا فلم اجد سوي تبنؤات و كما قلت فهذه لا تعني شيء فهي موجودة كثيرا و يوجد منجمون كثر
التاريخ فيوجد تورايخ كثيرة جدا و سليمة ايضا و مع ذلك ليست كلام الله و التعاليم و ذكرناها من قبل
اتمني من اي مشرف يمر علي الموضوع ان يغلقه كي لا ادخل في نقاش انا في غني عنه و يقول الناس لم لم تقتنع و ما الي ذلك فهي اخر مشاركة لي في هذا الموضوع
و ان شاء الله نلتقي في استفسار اخر


----------



## fouad78 (31 أغسطس 2011)

ولا تزعل نفسك
أتمنى لك التوفيق في بحثك
وأتمنى أن تحصل على الأجوبة التي تستحقها
بركة الرب تكون معك​


----------



## fredyyy (31 أغسطس 2011)

*يُغلق *

*إستجابة لطلب صاحب السؤال *


----------

